# Ability Choice Pokemafia [Game Thread]



## Keldeo (Apr 13, 2015)

Night falls over the sleepy town of Abilityville - population 13. Above, the stars twinkle benevolently, and most of the abilities are sound asleep. But little do the inhabitants know that some of their number will stop at nothing to take over the town...

*48 hours for night actions.*


----------



## Keldeo (Apr 15, 2015)

One by one, the citizens of Abilityville rouse themselves and gather in the central square. Even after the last stragglers have trudged groggily in, however, Metallica Fanboy is still conspicuously absent. When knocking on his door yields no response, the townspeople resolve to break it down and immediately discover a horrifying scene: Metallica Fanboy, lounging on his sofa seemingly as normal, if not for the bloodstained gash on his back. An ability walks tentatively forward to check his pulse before delivering the grim news.

*Metallica Fanboy (Truant) is dead. He was innocent.

48 hours for discussion.*


----------



## JackPK (Apr 15, 2015)

I don't know if flavor text is going to be relevant in this game, but just in case it is, here's a compilation of who picked what so nobody has to flip back and forth between this thread and the signup:

Mawile — Magician
Wargle — Wonder Guard
Zero Moment — Trace
I liek Squirtles — Contrary
Grass King — Overgrow
Metallica Fanboy — Truant
Stormecho — Super Luck
JackPK — Pixilate
Altissimo — Cloud Nine
Vipera Magnifica — Prankster
Superbird — Marvel Scale
Dragon — Gale Wings
Dazel — Zen Mode

Aside from that, I don't suppose there's much to be able to figure out on such little evidence so far.


----------



## Autumn (Apr 15, 2015)

Eh, I would be surprised if flavor text were an indicator of the murderer. With something as generic as a big injury, it'd be pretty difficult to pin it to a single ability and probably _too_ obvious if one stands out specifically.


----------



## .... (Apr 15, 2015)

In addition to JackPK's list, here's a list containing everyone's abilities and how they work in the games (taken from Bulbapedia)

Zero Moment - Trace (The Pokémon copies a foe's Ability.)
Mawile - Magician (The Pokémon steals the held item of a Pokémon it hits with a move.)
Wargle - Wonder Guard (Only supereffective moves will hit.)
I liek Squirtles - Contrary (Inverts stat modifiers.)
Grass King - Overgrow (Powers up Grass-type moves in a pinch.)
Metallica Fanboy - Truant (The Pokémon can't attack on consecutive turns.)
Stormecho - Super Luck (Heightens the critical-hit ratios of moves.)
JackPK - Pixilate (Normal-type moves become Fairy-type moves.)
Altissimo - Cloud Nine (Eliminates the effects of weather.)
Vipera Magnifica - Prankster (Raises non-damaging moves' priority by one stage.)
Superbird - Marvel Scale (Boosts Defense if there is a status problem.)
Dragon - Gale Wings (Gives priority to Flying-type moves.)
Dazel - Zen Mode (Changes the Pokémon's shape when HP is halved.)

From what's in my role PM, I assume that everyone has a pokemon shown in their role PM and then a move that that pokemon knows as their night action. It'd probably be hard to use that as a lead for now, though.


----------



## Wargle (Apr 16, 2015)

Pokemon guessing would be hard.


Unless you're me.... Or Dazel... Or Dragon i guess


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Apr 16, 2015)

Zen Mode sounds kinda alien-y, doesn't it?


----------



## JackPK (Apr 16, 2015)

Vipera Magnifica said:


> Zen Mode sounds kinda alien-y, doesn't it?


It does, but based on my own experience (which matches Mawile's)...



Mawile said:


> From what's in my role PM, I assume that everyone has a pokemon shown in their role PM and then a move that that pokemon knows as their night action. It'd probably be hard to use that as a lead for now, though.


...I'd guess that it's not necessarily anything to go by. My power certainly doesn't directly have anything to do with Pixilate; it's based on a move that can be learned by a Pokemon that can have Pixilate. So my guess is that Dazel's power has something to do with a move Darmanitan can learn, rather than being based on Zen Mode.


----------



## Keldeo (Apr 16, 2015)

I'm going to step in here before speculation gets out of hand to say that the roles were mostly randomly generated, so claiming that someone is x role because their ability sounds like an x-ish ability would be completely off the mark. The moves/Pokemon in the role PMs are there because I found it easier to flavor the roles off actual moves instead of abilities - I apologize if that was misleading in any way. Flavor text won't contain actual clues really, so you can just ignore it.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Apr 16, 2015)

Well that takes a lot of fun out of the guesswork.


----------



## Stormecho (Apr 16, 2015)

one day I will join a mafia where flavour text is super important once more...

but yeah I guess if that's the case we don't have much to go on right now B(


----------



## .... (Apr 16, 2015)

Unless anyone has anything to go on, should we start abstaining?


----------



## Wargle (Apr 16, 2015)

I'm going to make a mafia game one day where every piece of flavor must be scrutinized for a clue. One day...


But for now, it's not important. My role is indeed based on a move Shedinja learns


----------



## JackPK (Apr 17, 2015)

Mawile said:


> Unless anyone has anything to go on, should we start abstaining?


I don't see why not. I vote to *abstain*.


----------



## Autumn (Apr 17, 2015)

Eh. *abstain.*


----------



## kyeugh (Apr 17, 2015)

Yeah, no significant leads.  For what it's worth, I, too, have a role based on a move.  *Abstaining*, of course.


----------



## Dragon (Apr 17, 2015)

My role is move-based and it isn't even a Flying type move, which is kinda amusing. (*Abstaining* here as well, in any case.)


----------



## Keldeo (Apr 17, 2015)

While a few threads of discussion are brought up, the townspeople seem to be no closer in locating Metallica Fanboy's killer when the sun comes down, and most of them go to bed that day feeling like nothing much had been accomplished.

*No one was lynched.

48 hours for night actions.*


----------



## Zero Moment (Apr 17, 2015)

(Psst, I think you forgot to change the phase thingy)


----------



## Keldeo (Apr 17, 2015)

Apparently I saw that post, changed the phase, and then forgot to actually post about having done so. Thank you for pointing it out regardless!


----------



## Keldeo (Apr 19, 2015)

As the sun rises, the remaining citizens of Abilityville awaken and head to the central square - all except for one. Someone points out Mawile's absence, and a search party is organized, most of the townspeople hoping for the best. Unfortunately, the abilities soon find him spread-eagled in a side street, clearly dead from the large wound on his back.

*Mawile (Magician) is dead. He was innocent.

48 hours for discussion.*


----------



## JackPK (Apr 21, 2015)

Well, Mawile was one of the talkative ones in this thread. He was the first one to suggest abstaining and he helped me with the Ability listings, if that gives anyone any clues, I guess.


----------



## Wargle (Apr 21, 2015)

Oh hey I didn't get a banner about this.


Uhm. I don't have any ideas. No info either.


----------



## Keldeo (Apr 21, 2015)

The day runs its course, but no one comes forward with ideas or information about who the mysterious killer might be.

*No one was lynched.

48 hours for night actions.*


----------



## Keldeo (Apr 23, 2015)

This morning, the townspeople don't have to search far for the missing JackPK: his body is sprawled in the central square where the abilities usually meet, as if the killer is showing off. A grim search of his house reveals nothing incriminating, but the abilities still hold hope that today might be the day that some clues to the mystery killer's identity are revealed.

*JackPK (Pixilate) is dead. He was innocent.

48 hours for discussion.*


----------



## Autumn (Apr 24, 2015)

This needs to stop being dead. There's no discussion and it doesn't seem like anyone's interested so here is a post to hopefully kick things off. Does anyone have any information that they may have received from their night action? I don't unfortunately, but I'm wondering if anyone does.


----------



## Superbird (Apr 24, 2015)

...Yeah, we can't afford to keep doing nothing at this rate. I'm pretty sure that the doctor is still alive, so inforoles ought to still be safe, but without them we don't really have anything to go on. From day one's discussion we can't even really confirm any innocents, and our best bet would then be to randylynch. It's a safe bet that there are three mafia, out of the ten of us remaining.


----------



## Zero Moment (Apr 24, 2015)

I'd say there's four max, but yeah, randylynching might be better choice given the lack of topics.


----------



## Autumn (Apr 24, 2015)

Should we start the randylynching now or wait for more people to post first?


----------



## Stormecho (Apr 24, 2015)

let's wait a bit longer, see if anyone does have anything to say?


----------



## kyeugh (Apr 24, 2015)

I don't have any leads either and I think it's a bit early to roleclaim. 8|  Not sure how I feel about random lynches, though... Although I'm always reluctant to randomly lynch, so take that with a grain of salt, I guess.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Apr 24, 2015)

I've got nothing to say at this point either. When you say randylynch, do you mean letting an RNG decide? Because if we do that we have to be careful that we don't let a mafia member make the decision.


----------



## Autumn (Apr 24, 2015)

I thought it was just, like, picking someone random off the player list and going from there.


----------



## kyeugh (Apr 24, 2015)

Even then, _someone_ has to be doing the choosing and that's pretty risky when we have no leads whatsoever as to who's scum.


----------



## Dragon (Apr 24, 2015)

It's been a while, so if there are any inforoles who wanna come forwards with anything..? There are only a couple hours left in the day so we should probably decide on _something_, in any case.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Apr 24, 2015)

So far we've heard from everyone except for ILS and Grass King. Do either of you have anything to say?


----------



## Autumn (Apr 24, 2015)

It's probably the best idea to lynch someone who doesn't talk, because at the very least it would result in more active days going forward. In lieu of anything else, I'm gonna vote for *I liek squirtles* for the time being, unless he says something (reasonable) soon...


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Apr 24, 2015)

Ahem. I can switch people around. Whatever targets one person will affect my other target instead. 

I've been targeting JackPK recently, but I don't remember if it was last night or the one before that.


----------



## Stormecho (Apr 24, 2015)

hmmm so I guess the one we haven't heard from yet is *Grass King*, right?


----------



## Autumn (Apr 24, 2015)

I liek Squirtles said:


> Ahem. I can switch people around. Whatever targets one person will affect my other target instead.
> 
> I've been targeting JackPK recently, but I don't remember if it was last night or the one before that.


Any reason why?


----------



## Superbird (Apr 24, 2015)

What with the lack of evidence, I've been rather haphazard with aiming my power, too. I'll go ahead and vote for *Grass King* to get the vote off ILS since he's spoken, with the intent of getting rid of my vote if there's no longer any reason to hold it.


----------



## Wargle (Apr 24, 2015)

I don't have any info abilities at all. Shedinja is actually quite lame action wise.


----------



## Keldeo (Apr 25, 2015)

The discussion today is more spirited than before, and two accusations are made. I liek Squirtles defends himself, but Grass King stays silent even as the crowd converges on him. After the deed is done, however, nothing incriminating is found on his person or in his house, and the townspeople plod off to bed disheartened that he wasn't one of the killers.

*Grass King was lynched. He was innocent.

48 hours for night actions.*


----------



## Keldeo (Apr 27, 2015)

As the sun rises, the townspeople gather yet again in the main square, but one is delayed by their discovery of the corpse of I liek Squirtles, the accused from before, by the side of the main road. The cause of death seemed to be the bloody gash on his back, but again a search of his house revealed nothing incriminating...

*I liek Squirtles (Contrary) is dead. He was innocent.

48 hours for discussion.*


----------



## Autumn (Apr 27, 2015)

Well shit.
Do we have any leads?


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Apr 27, 2015)

Everyone alive right now has been posting, and there has been a death so far every night, so inactivity is out of the question. 

There must be three mafia alive, as the game would have ended already had there been four. We need to lynch a mafia today, or else the mafia may win by the end of the next night.


----------



## Autumn (Apr 27, 2015)

We do need to lynch a mafia... And I have a strong, strong suspicion that *Vipera Magnifica* is Mafia. I dunno, bro, something bout your push to get rid of inactivity - and the fact that ILS roleclaimed and was killed after that same push - and now serious pushing to lynch. I'm not gonna back down from my insistence that it's VM, I'm really sure about this. Perhaps it's misguided, but we can't know right now. Not even if he posts an image of his role PM. :p


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Apr 27, 2015)

I'll claim before this gets out of hand. My ability is Prankster, and my Pokemon is Klefki. I can use Thunder Wave to paralyze a player each night - in other words, I'm a roleblocker.

N0 - I blocked Mawile
N1 - I blocked Stormecho
N2 - I blocked ILS
N3 - I blocked Dragon

I never insisted on lynching inactive players, I only asked them to speak up. In fact, it was you who voted for ILS in the first place. I'm not going to say who I suspect, as I feel that would be premature. I think everyone needs to roleclaim before we make that decision.


----------



## Autumn (Apr 27, 2015)

I voted for ILS and that was a mistake, clearly. But I'm very, very confident that you're lying and you're Mafia. Now you're pushing everyone to roleclaim, too!


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Apr 27, 2015)

Of course I'm pushing everyone to roleclaim. Lynching the wrong person now would lead to a mafia win.


----------



## Autumn (Apr 27, 2015)

I'm a bit leery of doing so because I am so confident you're Mafia. But let it be known that the reason I think so has to do with my role.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Apr 27, 2015)

Altissimo said:


> I dunno, bro, something bout your push to get rid of inactivity


I dunno, bro, it seems like the mafia has been targeting the members that have been talking the most. The mafia doesn't really stand to gain much from lynching only inactive players.

Also, how has it been me pushing to lynch? You started the lynchwagon yesterday, and now you're starting it again. I didn't even vote. The one trying to control the lynch is you.



Altissimo said:


> I dunno, bro, something bout your push to get rid of inactivity - and the fact that ILS roleclaimed and was killed after that same push


How would ILS dying indicate me being mafia? He was the only person to roleclaim at that point, and his role was one that could potentially screw over the actual mafia.

I don't normally like to throw out my vote until I've heard other people speak, but I know you too well and now I think there's no way you're not mafia. Nice try, *Altissimo*.


----------



## Autumn (Apr 27, 2015)

Oh, for god's sake. I knew this was gonna happen no matter what I said, I was just hoping that it wouldn't be so immediate. >:/ My reason for starting the lynchwagon on ILS, who was innocent, yesterday is because my role basically had me believing that either ILS or you were Mafia, with one of you _having_ to be mafia. I guessed wrong, but that means that I know, I _know_, beyond a shadow of a doubt, that you're mafia.

That being said, it won't mean much if the only votes given are me voting for you and you voting for me. Someone else has to jump in at some point.


----------



## Superbird (Apr 27, 2015)

Ouch, I really need to be making better decisions with my night action from here on out.

I have to say, I'm a bit on VM's side. For one, a roleblocker doesn't have to always be a mafia role, even though it often is, and for two, Alti, you look a bit more suspicious right now. This entire game so far you've been the main one calling for lynches - you started yesterday's lynch, and you were the first to accuse someone today, and though you're trying to accuse VM due to his role, you also haven't given us your own role - common courtesy, madam. 

So, I'll add my vote against *Altissimo* for the time being.


----------



## Stormecho (Apr 27, 2015)

ffff wow things moved really fast suddenly

bUT yeah I'm also going with *Altissimo* - being the main force behind the lynches and being so quick to do so now is definitely putting me on edge

this is a short post because I'm juggling a lot of things aaaaa


----------



## Zero Moment (Apr 27, 2015)

not sure if scum squad
placeholder *VM* because I'm still not sure what to think


----------



## Autumn (Apr 28, 2015)

I tried to start the lynch yesterday because I had a strong suspicion ILS was Mafia. I admit to being wrong about that, but I'm 100% sure VM is mafia. Y'all can lynch me if you want, ain't the end of the world, I'm just expressing my side of the argument.


----------



## Keldeo (Apr 29, 2015)

Today, the abilities subdue and attack the one of them who has been calling for her fellow citizens' blood, but a thorough search of her house reveals no tailored suits or suspicious-looking documents, and the townspeople go to bed more fearful than ever for their lives.

*Altissimo (Cloud Nine) was lynched. She was innocent.

48 hours for night actions.*


----------



## Keldeo (May 1, 2015)

Driven by fear, many of the townspeople wake up far before the sun rises and head to the town square in utter trepidation. But once the day breaks, a quick headcount reveals that surprisingly, all seven remaining townspeople are present.

*No one died.

48 hours for discussion.*


----------



## Wargle (May 1, 2015)

Hmm, interesting. That means something obviously happened last night.

Oh screw it, I'll reveal. My move for Shedinja is Phantom Force, which is a jailkeeper move that heals/roleblocks by taking the target to the Spirit World. Light night I took VM with me.


----------



## Wargle (May 3, 2015)

:c


guys?


----------



## Keldeo (May 3, 2015)

A discussion is begun, but it's quelled almost immediately; the town's bloodlust seems to have been replaced by an impenetrable fear. As the sun sets, the townspeople go to bed feeling like nothing much had been done.

*No one was lynched.

72* hours for night actions.*

*I'll be sitting my last exam this time on Tuesday, so the next day phase will start on Wednesday, May 4.


----------



## Keldeo (May 6, 2015)

...I CAN KEEP SCHEDULES YEP NO PROBLEM. Next night will begin on Friday May 8 at 10am PST.

A tense night goes by, and the townspeople troop back to the central square fearing the worst. But another headcount shows that everyone present yesterday is alive and here, and the discussion starts anew.

*No one died.

48 hours for discussion.*


----------



## Superbird (May 6, 2015)

Based on what Wargle said last night, I'll vote for *VM* to start the day.

There are two things that are possible right now - number one, that Wargle is blocking the mafia don, and number two, that the mafia are targeting me and I'm healing myself night after night. (woo roleclaim) This vote is taking a shot at number one of those. Wargle, opinion?


----------



## Wargle (May 7, 2015)

I was on VM again last night. I'm surprised I'm alive tbh.


But I forgot usually we have a don here that sends the kill so.


*Vm* wanna talk to us?


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (May 8, 2015)

Yeah, I got nothin' to say here. *VM*.


----------



## Wargle (May 8, 2015)

... Well then. I guess I hope I find the new Don tonight, or else rip me.


----------



## Keldeo (May 8, 2015)

Suspicions aroused by the days prior, the townspeople converge on a silent, smiling Vipera Magnifica. Though several papers documenting plans for future hits are found in his house, his smirk survives even in death, and as the sun sets, the abilities are left to wonder whether the lynching was just another ploy.

*Vipera Magnifica was lynched. He was mafia.

48 hours for night actions.*


----------



## Autumn (May 8, 2015)

VM YOU LIED TO ME /goes off to cry in a corner uselessly since she's already dead


----------



## Keldeo (May 10, 2015)

When the day breaks, several of the townspeople are left with the lingering impression that a ghost has visited in the middle of the night; the others, skeptical of the supernatural, dismiss the phenomenon as merely an illusion. But despite the citizens' lingering fears, they find that all six abilities are still alive when they meet in the central square as usual, and another discussion begins.

*No one died.

48 hours for discussion.*


----------



## Wargle (May 10, 2015)

Oh. Hey. Last night I took Dragon on a journey to the spirit world.


----------



## Superbird (May 10, 2015)

That leaves her as the most likely suspect, then.


----------



## Wargle (May 11, 2015)

since no one else is going to speak up I guess we can shoot for *Dragon*? I'll retract if they speak up but I'm not too hopeful at this point


----------



## Keldeo (May 12, 2015)

Yelling for justice, a crowd gathers around the again silent Dragon and force her to unlock her own house. Inside are countless prim suits and plans for further attacks on innocents, which only increase the townspeople's bloodlust. The abilities go to bed feeling happy that two of the mysterious killers have been sniffed out and eliminated, but fear still lingers in the back of their minds. 

*Dragon was lynched. She was mafia.

48 hours for night actions.*


----------



## Keldeo (May 14, 2015)

Once again, though there are no ghosts this time around, the townspeople head to the central square with much less trepidation than before and find that everyone from yesterday's discussion has survived the night.

*No one died.

48 hours for discussion.*


----------



## Wargle (May 14, 2015)

Oh you've got to be kidding me! Uhm, so I used Phantom Force on Dazel last night. So uh... wow.


----------



## Zero Moment (May 14, 2015)

That... might not be the case. I'm the watcher, and I've been watching over you since you got VM lynched. The first night after, Superbird targeted you, and I'm assuming he was healing you that night. Last night, both Superbird and Stormecho targeted you, and it's possible that Stormecho was the don. We can lynch Dazel today, since it's possible that they were the don, but if they flip town (or flip mafia and game doesn't end), then it's definitely Stormecho.


----------



## Superbird (May 15, 2015)

*Dazel*, then.


----------



## kyeugh (May 15, 2015)

Hey, wait a minute.  I don't have an active role; my power allows me to survive being attacked twice.  Of _course_ nothing happened when you blocked me, I don't even do anything.  Lynch me if you think that's what's necessary, I guess, but honestly, "I blocked this person and no-one died, therefore this person is mafia," is terribly flawed, seeing as it's completely possible that that the person could've neglected to make an action in the first place, or have an ability whose effects are not immediately obvious.

Do what you want, I guess, but it's not very clever.


----------



## Superbird (May 15, 2015)

*Stormecho*, then. Wargle wouldn't die anyway, because I've been healing her, so if Stormecho targeted her, than that would make sense.


----------



## kyeugh (May 15, 2015)

I'll go ahead and vote *Stormecho* as well.


----------



## Wargle (May 15, 2015)

You know, I had a notion to block Stormecho but decided against it.

*Stormecho* then. Also, the "RB/No Kill" thing worked twice, so while it can be flawed it's also good


----------



## Zero Moment (May 15, 2015)

*Stormecho*. Hurray for town victory!


----------



## Keldeo (May 16, 2015)

The remaining townspeople wheel first on Dazel, but after their passionate defense the abilities converge on Stormecho. After the lynching is carried out, a thorough search of the remaining abilities' houses reveals that all of the mysterious killers have finally been eliminated, and the citizens of Abilityville go to bed at sunset feeling inordinately happy.

*Stormecho was lynched. She was mafia.

All mafia are dead. Town wins!*



Spoiler: Role PMs



1. Zero Moment - Trace - Universal Backup

 _"The Pokemon copies an opposing Pokemon's Ability."_

You are innocent. You win when all mafia are dead.

You have the passive ability to *Skill Swap*. Your high sense of empathy allows you to exactly mimic the power(s) of the first innocent who dies.


2. Mawile - Magician - Cop

 _"The Pokemon steals the held item of a Pokemon it hits with a move."_

You are innocent. You win when all mafia are dead.

Every night, you may use the night action *Psychic*. By seeing into your chosen target's mind, you can discern their alignment.


3. Wargle - Wonder Guard - Jailer

 _"Only supereffective moves will hit."_

You are innocent. You win when all mafia are dead.

Every night, you may use the night action *Phantom Force*. By extending your mystical protection to your chosen target, you prevent any other night action from taking effect on them. However, this also prevents them from carrying out their own action.


4. I like Squirtles - Contrary - Swapper

 _"Makes stat changes have an opposite effect."_

You are innocent. You win when all mafia are dead.

Every night, you may use the night action *Switcheroo*. By swapping two people with Dark trickery, you can direct any night actions targeted towards one of the people to your other target.


5. Grass King - Overgrow - Vigilante

 _"Powers up Grass-type moves when the Pokemon is in trouble."_

You are innocent. You win when all mafia are dead.

Every night, you may use the night action *Leaf Blade* to kill your chosen target. However, your claws are not infallible, and if your chosen target is being protected for the night, your attack will fail.


6. Metallica Fanboy - Truant - Watcher

 _"The Pokemon can't attack on consecutive turns."_

You are innocent. You win when all mafia are dead.

Every night, you may use the night action *Slack Off*. Lazing about around your chosen target's house allows you to catch anyone who targets them. Unfortunately, you won't be able to find out what the visitors were trying to do, and in the morning the order in which they visited will be randomized.


7. Stormecho - Super Luck - Mafia Goon

 _"Boosts the critical-hit ratios of moves."_

You are mafia. You win when mafia comprise more than half of the living players. Your fellow mafia are *Vipera Magnifica* (Prankster) and *Dragon* (Gale Wings). You may communicate with them outside of the thread.

At the beginning of the game, Vipera Magnifica is the only mafia member who may carry out a killing action. If he dies, the action will pass to Dragon, and if she is dead, it will pass to you.

Every night, if a mafia member other than you carries out the killing action, you may use the night action *Night Slash* to supplement the mafia's killing action. By increasing its critical hit ratio, you will allow the killing action to bypass one layer of protection around the chosen target.


8. JackPK - Pixilate - Inventor

 _"Normal-type moves become Fairy-type moves."_

You are innocent. You win when all mafia are dead.

Every night, you may use the night action *Helping Hand* to give your chosen target a one-shot power of your choice of the following options: killing, healing, inspecting, roleblocking. You may only give out each type of power once. If you do not specify which power you would like to give out, it will be randomized, and you will be notified as to which one you gave out.


9. Altissimo - Cloud Nine - Dreamer

 _"Eliminates the effects of weather."_

You are innocent. You win when all mafia are dead.

Every night, you may use the night action *Foresight*, supplementing your natural Psychic ability. In a dream, you will see visions of either one person, who is innocent, or three people, one of whom is mafia. 


10. Vipera Magnifica - Prankster - Mafia Don

 _"Gives priority to a status move."_

You are mafia. You win when mafia comprise more than half of the living players. Your fellow mafia are *Stormecho* (Super Luck) and *Dragon* (Gale Wings). You may communicate with them outside of the thread.

At the beginning of the game, you are the only mafia member who may carry out a killing action. If you die, the action will pass to Dragon, and if she is dead, it will pass to Stormecho.

Every night, you may use the night action *Dark Pulse* to kill your chosen target. 


11. Superbird - Marvel Scale - Doctor

 _"Boosts the Defense stat if the Pokemon has a status condition."_

You are innocent. You win when all mafia are dead.

Every night, you may use the night action *Safeguard*. By extending the mystical power hidden in your scales to your chosen target, they will be immune to any killing actions made against them.


12. Dragon - Gale Wings - Mafia Goon

 _"Gives priority to Flying-type moves."_

You are mafia. You win when mafia comprise more than half of the living players. Your fellow mafia are *Vipera Magnifica* (Prankster) and *Stormecho* (Super Luck). You may communicate with them outside of the thread.

At the beginning of the game, Vipera Magnifica is the only mafia member who may carry out a killing action. If he dies, the action will pass to you, and if you die, it will pass to Stormecho.

Every night that the mafia faction does not attempt a killing action, you may use the night action *Quick Guard* to protect your fellow mafia members from all night actions.


13. Dazel - Zen Mode - Two-Shot Bulletproof

 _"Changes the Pokemon's shape when HP is half or less."_

You are innocent. You win when all mafia are dead.

You have the passive ability to *Endure*. Your innate danger sense allows you to change form and survive any killing actions made against you whenever you are targeted with a killing action. However, doing so is energy-intensive, and this ability can only activate twice. In addition, this ability does not prevent you from being lynched.





Spoiler: Night Action List



Night Zero
I like Squirtles (Contrary) swaps the places of JackPK and Zero Moment.
Wargle (Wonder Guard) jails Metallica Fanboy.
Metallica Fanboy (Truant) begins to watch Vipera Magnifica.
Superbird (Marvel Scale) heals himself.
Stormecho (Super Luck) supplements the mafia kill with Night Slash.
Vipera Magnifica (Prankster) kills Metallica Fanboy.
Grass King (Overgrow) chooses not to kill anyone.
Mawile (Magician) inspects I liek Squirtles, with the result that he is not mafia.
JackPK (Pixilate) chooses not to give out a power.
Metallica Fanboy (Truant) receives the result that he was unable to watch Vipera Magnifica.
Altissimo (Cloud Nine) dreams about Mawile.
Zero Moment (Trace) receives Metallica Fanboy's power.
End results: Metallica Fanboy dies.

Day One
No one is lynched.

Night One
I like Squirtles (Contrary) swaps the places of Altissimo and JackPK.
Wargle (Wonder Guard) jails Dragon.
Zero Moment (Trace >> Truant) attempts to watch JackPK, but is redirected to Altissimo.
JackPK (Pixilate) gives Mawile the power to roleblock.
Superbird (Marvel Scale) heals Altissimo, but is redirected to JackPK.
Stormecho (Super Luck) supplements the mafia kill with Night Slash.
Vipera Magnifica (Prankster) kills Mawile.
Grass King (Overgrow) chooses not to kill anyone.
Mawile (Magician) inspects Dragon, with the result that he was unable to inspect Dragon.
Zero Moment (Trace >> Truant) receives the result that I liek Squirtles targeted JackPK.
Altissimo (Cloud Nine) dreams about I liek Squirtles, Dragon, and Zero Moment.
End results: Mawile dies.

Day Two
No one is lynched.

Night Two
I like Squirtles (Contrary) swaps the places of Dazel and Altissimo.
Wargle (Wonder Guard) jails JackPK.
Zero Moment (Trace >> Truant) begins to watch Vipera Magnifica.
JackPK (Pixilate) attempts to give Wargle the power to inspect, but is blocked.
Superbird (Marvel Scale) heals himself.
Stormecho (Super Luck) supplements the mafia kill with Night Slash.
Vipera Magnifica (Prankster) kills JackPK.
Grass King (Overgrow) chooses not to kill anyone.
Zero Moment (Trace >> Truant) receives the result that Stormecho targeted Vipera Magnifica.
Altissimo (Cloud Nine) dreams about JackPK, Vipera Magnifica, and I liek Squirtles.
End results: JackPK dies.

Day Three
Grass King is lynched.

Night Three
I like Squirtles (Contrary) swaps the places of Altissimo and Superbird.
Wargle (Wonder Guard) jails Dazel.
Zero Moment (Trace >> Truant) begins to watch Altissimo.
Superbird (Marvel Scale) heals himself.
Stormecho (Super Luck) supplements the mafia kill with Night Slash.
Vipera Magnifica (Prankster) kills I liek Squirtles.
Zero Moment (Trace >> Truant) receives the result that I liek Squirtles targeted Altissimo.
Altissimo (Cloud Nine) dreams about Zero Moment, Dazel, and Vipera Magnifica.
End results: I liek Squirtles dies.

Day Four
Altissimo is lynched.

Night Four
Wargle (Wonder Guard) jails Vipera Magnifica.
Zero Moment (Trace >> Truant) begins to watch Dragon.
Superbird (Marvel Scale) heals himself.
Stormecho (Super Luck) attempts to supplement the mafia kill with Night Slash, but is blocked.
Vipera Magnifica (Prankster) attempts to kill Superbird, but is blocked.
Zero Moment (Trace >> Truant) receives the result that no one targeted Dragon.
End results: No one dies.

Day Five
No one is lynched.

Night Five
Wargle (Wonder Guard) jails Vipera Magnifica.
Zero Moment (Trace >> Truant) begins to watch Wargle.
Superbird (Marvel Scale) heals himself.
Stormecho (Super Luck) attempts to supplement the mafia kill with Night Slash, but is blocked.
Vipera Magnifica (Prankster) attempts to kill Wargle, but is blocked.
Zero Moment (Trace >> Truant) receives the result that no one targeted Wargle.
End results: No one dies.

Day Six
Vipera Magnifica is lynched.
Dragon (Gale Wings) receives the killing action Brave Bird.

Night Six
Wargle (Wonder Guard) jails Dragon.
Zero Moment (Trace >> Truant) begins to watch Wargle.
Superbird (Marvel Scale) heals Wargle.
Stormecho (Super Luck) attempts to supplement the mafia kill with Night Slash, but is blocked.
Dragon (Gale Wings) attempts to kill Wargle, but is blocked.
Zero Moment (Trace >> Truant) receives the result that Superbird targeted Wargle.
End results: No one dies.

Day Seven
Dragon is lynched.
Stormecho (Super Luck) receives the killing action Assurance.

Night Seven
Wargle (Wonder Guard) jails Dazel.
Zero Moment (Trace >> Truant) begins to watch Wargle.
Superbird (Marvel Scale) heals Wargle.
Stormecho (Super Luck) attempts to kill Wargle, but is blocked.
Zero Moment (Trace >> Truant) receives the result that Stormecho and Superbird targeted Wargle.
End results: No one dies.

Day Eight
Stormecho is lynched.
All mafia are dead. Town wins!


Good game, everyone! If you have comments on the setup or how the game progressed, please let me know, since I'd like to improve as a GM and maybe host more games like this in the future.


----------



## Zero Moment (May 16, 2015)

Finally, a game where I can be useful. I've been getting useless roles the last couple games :(


----------



## Wargle (May 17, 2015)

Yay I was useful!!!


----------



## .... (May 17, 2015)

Keldeo said:


> JackPK (Pixilate) gives Mawile the power to roleblock.
> Vipera Magnifica (Prankster) kills Mawile.
> Mawile (Magician) inspects Dragon, with the result that he was unable to inspect Dragon.
> End results: Mawile dies.


Well, that was a rather eventful night for me. Good game, though, everyone!


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (May 17, 2015)

Wargle said:


> Yay I was useful!!!


_too_ useful


----------



## Autumn (May 17, 2015)

I liek squirtles why did you keep targeting me lmao

also VM you lied to meeeee and I knew you were mafia >:/


----------



## I liek Squirtles (May 20, 2015)

I dunno man, I had no leads. I just RNG'd things, and you kept popping up.

Did my switching even do something besides fumble up one night's results?


----------

